# 13 Year Old Wants A Job With Animals!



## ionaarcher (Oct 2, 2013)

My daughter has been wanting a job working with animals since she was 10 but I can't find anything of her.

Now that she's 13 she can legally get a job, is there any ideas of what jobs she could do around animals. 

Thank You!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2013)

ionaarcher said:


> My daughter has been wanting a job working with animals since she was 10 but I can't find anything of her.
> 
> Now that she's 13 she can legally get a job, is there any ideas of what jobs she could do around animals.
> 
> Thank You!


I can't think of any jobs where a 13 year old could get a job working with animals. There might be some but I doubt very much you will find anything other than perhaps walking a neighbour or friends dog. I used to walk our neighbours dogs as a teen but times have changed and less people are prepared to let their pets be walked by a teenager. I wouldn't with mine anyway.


----------



## ionaarcher (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you for your help!


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

when I was 13 I used to help out at a local riding school.

I suppose it depends how competent your daughter is and what experience she has already with animals.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

We have a lovely breeding kennels near us and they "employ" 13/14 year old's to play with the puppies, clean up poops/tiddles etc. and make tea, run messages but primarily their job is to handle the pups. All supervised by the owners but it gives them a bit of time when they're on the job 24/7 some times. It's usually for an hour or two a day, after school, week-ends etc. 

Saying that though, they are VERY particular which teenager they permit to play as they've had some unreliable ones in the past.


----------



## brisvet (Oct 4, 2013)

A few years ago a riding school near me was taking on teenagers to help with mucking out and basic grooming, so perhaps others would too. Would this sort of thing appeal to your daughter? That said, I know the school would pay the girls in free riding lessons rather than in wages, so it depends whether your daughter wants the job for the animal experience or for the money.


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

Some good suggestions here.

When I was about that age I helped out at the cattery next door - cleaning, feeding, grooming etc.

You could ask at a local rescue centre, see if they need any weekend help with housekeeping etc?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Dose she want to come groom/cuddle my cats


----------



## ionaarcher (Oct 2, 2013)

8tansox said:


> We have a lovely breeding kennels near us and they "employ" 13/14 year old's to play with the puppies, clean up poops/tiddles etc. and make tea, run messages but primarily their job is to handle the pups. All supervised by the owners but it gives them a bit of time when they're on the job 24/7 some times. It's usually for an hour or two a day, after school, week-ends etc.
> 
> Saying that though, they are VERY particular which teenager they permit to play as they've had some unreliable ones in the past.


Where abouts is this please. x


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

brisvet said:


> A few years ago a riding school near me was taking on teenagers to help with mucking out and basic grooming, so perhaps others would too. Would this sort of thing appeal to your daughter? That said, I know the school would pay the girls in free riding lessons rather than in wages, so it depends whether your daughter wants the job for the animal experience or for the money.


I did that for three years when I was a teenager, got free lessons in return.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi!


Around that age I had a weekend job in an ice-cream café, but couldn't get 'paid' work with animals...


Instead I volunteered with local riding for disabled, mucking out and leading horses with some of the kids on- great experience both with horses and kids.

I volunteered in summer with boarding kennels up the road

And then also with the university vet school, who had me helping sitting with pets in real strife(they get speciality cases) and walking some of the dogs they help to rehome.

If she wants to work with wildlife volunteering at a local wildlife rescue will be great experience, or in a more practical sense she could volunteer with a local wildlife trusts and learn a tonne about natural history from the wildlife enthusiasts that help maintain reserves.

I have built a career from working with animals- it is highly competitive- she'll be very lucky to get paid work immediately, generally need to get your foot in the door first as a volunteer- but you still need to work hard!

Good luck!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I used to work at a stable yard when I was 13  Things like mucking out, exercising horses, cleaning tack and I when I got a little older about 14/15 I would lead the hacks for the disabled children that visited our riding school , I took one horse out with me at a time and tied the other horse to mine , the horse we used for the children was a wonderful 20 year old 17Hh mare called Flynne


----------



## advocate for animals (Sep 11, 2013)

I know of one shelter that allows kids into the cat room (cats roam freely), as long as they're accompanied by an adult. It gives them the opportunity to interact with them, but certainly not for pay. 

You may want to call into local stables, wildlife rescues or perhaps a neighbour would pay her to feed their cat or other small animal.

Finding volunteer opportunities is a great way for her to get experience, should she choose a career with animals.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Have a look at your local wildlife trust for volunteering opportunities, it might not be cute cuddlies but working with the environment to make good wildlife habbitats, counting animals etc.

My local riding school also employs helpers on a voluntary basis.


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

Julesky said:


> Hi!
> 
> Around that age I had a weekend job in an ice-cream café, but couldn't get 'paid' work with animals...
> 
> ...


Hi Julesky,
I couldn't send you a pm. I am looking into a career working with animals and I just wanted your opinion on qualifications, routes ect. And also here about your experiences.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello I am 13. Every Saturday and a couple of times a week in holidays I have a paid animal job. I work at a fish shop. I get to go in the quarantine room and clean tanks and sort out goldfish, feed fish, breed fish and its so amazing. There is hundreds of tanks and ponds its so awesome.


----------



## Sunnie123 (Aug 24, 2015)

Where is this place please?


----------



## Sunnie123 (Aug 24, 2015)

8tansox said:


> We have a lovely breeding kennels near us and they "employ" 13/14 year old's to play with the puppies, clean up poops/tiddles etc. and make tea, run messages but primarily their job is to handle the pups. All supervised by the owners but it gives them a bit of time when they're on the job 24/7 some times. It's usually for an hour or two a day, after school, week-ends etc.
> 
> Saying that though, they are VERY particular which teenager they permit to play as they've had some unreliable ones in the past.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2015)

I am in the US, and I know this has been suggested before, but dog walking is a huge business. People will pay $20 for a 15 minute walk. and that is one dog. If she gets creative and motivated, she could possibly work up a clientele where she walks 4 dogs at a time. Not bad for 15 minutes of work! Put up flyers, talk to people that are out walking their dogs. She could expand it to pet sitting while people are on vacation, or on the more glamorous side...cleaning up poo in the back yard.


----------



## Alesha (May 4, 2017)

Hey where is this ?? And do u get paid ? ❤


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Alesha said:


> Hey where is this ?? And do u get paid ? ❤


Hello @Alesha , this thread is 2 years old so not really 'live' any more. I'd advise you to look at some of the previous posts then start your own thread.
Tell us what animals you're interested , when you're availabe , any experience you have and your general location , not too exact as this is a public forum.
Good luck !


----------



## Elena m (Mar 12, 2020)

ionaarcher said:


> My daughter has been wanting a job working with animals since she was 10 but I can't find anything of her.
> 
> Now that she's 13 she can legally get a job, is there any ideas of what jobs she could do around animals.
> 
> Thank You!


----------



## Elena m (Mar 12, 2020)

I'm looking for the exact same thing and I am the same age I have no idea if you find anything can you please write to me 
Thank you so much it will be appreciated


----------



## RussellAnderson (Dec 4, 2020)

I have a big dog at home, a German shepherd. I really enjoy spending time with her, going for walks and playing with her. But yes, sometimes I also use dog walking services. It costs $ 10 30 minutes. Because sometimes I don't have enough time to work. I was constantly asking friends to help me write an essay. But after I found a resource ( clubessay ) that will do everything for you, I no longer worry about my pet and I can devote more time to him. By the way, I agree with the expression (Dogs are not our whole life, but they make our lives whole. - Roger Caras) because after I got a dog, I began to feel much better, there was more vitality and optimism. After all, animals fill us with the love of life.


----------



## RussellAnderson (Dec 4, 2020)

I have a big dog at home, a German shepherd. I really enjoy spending time with her, going for walks and playing with her. But yes, sometimes I also use dog walking services. It costs $ 10 30 minutes. Because sometimes I don't have enough time to work. I was constantly asking friends to help me write an essay. But after I found a resource clubessay that will do everything for you, I no longer worry about my pet and I can devote more time to him. By the way, I agree with the expression (Dogs are not our whole life, but they make our lives whole. - Roger Caras) because after I got a dog, I began to feel much better, there was more vitality and optimism. After all, animals fill us with the love of life.


----------

